# G0602 Motor Change?



## Que (Oct 15, 2012)

looking at some changes and would like folks to let me know what they think of this possible changeover to my lathe

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/8860-G0602-Motor-Change


----------



## AR1911 (Oct 16, 2012)

Why would you start a new thread when you are already getting input on the first?


----------



## Que (Oct 16, 2012)

AR1911 said:


> Why would you start a new thread when you are already getting input on the first?



sir in hindsight I thought I should have posted my original question here in the VFD area. seeing how I posted it in the Grizzly area and figuring a great many folks who were smart in VFD yet not owners of a Grizzly themselves I would get a bit more input/opinions if I did this.
didn't mean to break any rules if I have and I will refrain from doing this again


----------

